# Oh no!!!



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My adult daughter accidentally lost my mother's flip cell phone. I replaced it by giving her my old flip phone I rarely used yesterday. We keep extra cell phones available at all times due to issues.

Which is great, but I have NAUGHTY/nude photos on there that are meant for my husbands eyes ONLY!!! ACK!

My parents are out of town for another week out of state. Oy! I pray they don't fumble through the photo section. 

On the positive note, my face is not on any of them if they in fact view the pictures.

I just informed my husband and his response was to show him in person what pictures I intended to send.

How embarrassing!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry poor you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol...uhmm...oopsy! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

oh no! I am sorry! Hopefully, your parents don't know how to browse pictures on your phone


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If it were my parents they'd be pretty clueless about cell phone features. They just stick to answering or making calls. Hope your mom is like that too. And if not..think of it this way..she's already seen those parts when they were smaller!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My mother thinks using a vibrator is a sin.:/


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

sweetpea said:


> oh no! I am sorry! Hopefully, your parents don't know how to browse pictures on your phone


I hope so!


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

If they find them, just explain that on the old phone you thought you heard to add abs, not apps, but other body parts got into the shot.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

lol, she'll probably find your vibrator the next time she visits too!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

This is me, great idea!

Working on me, you're absolutely right. We keep our "toys" in a locked box. It's not difficult to find the key. She'd be horrified if she opened that box.LMAO!

Sin or not, I'll do whatever it takes to keep the bedroom life alive and spicy!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

could be worse, it could have been the other way around


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> could be worse, it could have been the other way around


Ewwww.... Gross.

I very highly doubt my mother would attempt this though.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My mother thinks using a vibrator is a sin.:/


Then what's she doing with a cell phone? 

I also think you should watch some sitcoms from the 80s, like Laverne & Shirley or Perfect Strangers. They had to deal with stuff like this all the time.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

Why not go get her a new phone and swap out with her? Nobody can turn down a new phone.

-MWD


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My adult daughter accidentally lost my mother's flip cell phone. I replaced it by giving her my old flip phone I rarely used yesterday. We keep extra cell phones available at all times due to issues.
> 
> Which is great, but I have NAUGHTY/nude photos on there that are meant for my husbands eyes ONLY!!! ACK!
> 
> ...


shes seen you naked before and if shes a good mother will be proud you have such a fullfilling marriage with your husband!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> could be worse, it could have been the other way around





I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Ewwww.... Gross.
> 
> I very highly doubt my mother would attempt this though.



I was going to post a snappy Goggle Image for this but ended up gouging my eyes out instead.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Ha The Doctor is right. Cellphones have vibrate. Sinner!!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If my mom came upon pics like that I know she would call me to tell me in hushed tones that she hates to tell me this but my hubby is exchanging naked photos with some no good hussy. That's exactly how my mom's mind works. She wouldn't think it's me.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> could be worse, it could have been the other way around





I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Ewwww.... Gross.
> 
> I very highly doubt my mother would attempt this though.


My thought was that AR meant "could be worse" as in there could have been pics of your HUSBAND on the phone... Not sure I would say "Ewww...gross" to having pics of my hubby on my cell. 

Although, I'm sure people who decided to look thru my pics would say that. :rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> If my mom came upon pics like that I know she would call me to tell me in hushed tones that she hates to tell me this but my hubby is exchanging naked photos with some no good hussy. That's exactly how my mom's mind works. She wouldn't think it's me.


And I would just LOVE to see your mom's face when you say "is that any way to talk about your daughter?!?!"


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Maricha75 said:


> And I would just LOVE to see your mom's face when you say "is that any way to talk about your daughter?!?!"


Should have seen my wife's face over Christmas break when she found a used condom package in our son's dirty laundry and I had to explain to her what a "Magnum Brand" was.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Should have seen my wife's face over Christmas break when she found a used condom package in our son's dirty laundry and I had to explain to her what a "Magnum Brand" was.


OMG! I am SOOOO not looking forward to those days! Fortunately, my oldest is only 11 so I have a few years! LOL


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

He's 22 and aint mamma's "little" boy no more.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

This is me said:


> Ha The Doctor is right. Cellphones have vibrate. Sinner!!


Hahaha!!! So true!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am sorry but I think this is pretty funny ! Would love to be a fly on the wall if she did catch a peek & tried to scold her little girl. You'll just have to be sexually bold & give her a lesson on how you keep the fires burning, after all -if she brings it up, she is asking for it.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe they are conservative enough not to tell you even if they do see them! 
HAHAHA:rofl:

thats too funny.

I cant imagine the looks on their faces if they did! 
poor you honey!!!!


----------

